# Slipanlage Kühlungsborn



## Fxxxxx (24. Dezember 2008)

Moin #h

weiß jemand, wie die Slipanlage in Kühlungsborn besetzt ist? Öffnungszeiten?

Ist dort vor Ort einen Hafenmeister ständig erreichbar?
Habe hier 2 Telefonnummern aber bei beiden bisher keinen an die Strippe bekommen.


Weil wir wollten diesen Sa. mit dem Kleinboot kurzentschlossen raus aufs Meer.


Welche alternativen Slipanlagen gibs dort? Ostseecamp - die habe ich ziemlich steil in erinnerung |kopfkrat
Aber wäre die offen ?


Danke


----------



## Kegelfisch (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

Hei Fritze #h
Kann sein , daß über die Feiertage in Kübo nicht ständig besetzt ist . Auf jeden Fall machen die eine ausgedehnte Mittagspause . Die Rampe beim Ostseecamp ist nicht wirklich empfehlenswert . Es sei denn Du hast ein Schlauchboot und Ihr könnt es reintragen . Ich schicke Dir mal ein paar Bilder mit , wie sie im September ausgesehen hat . Uwe


----------



## Fxxxxx (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

jo - danke für die Bilder, das Teil ist ja völlig unbrauchbar :q 

Zur Not würde auch noch der Strand - Campingparkplatz Meschendorf gehen #c


----------



## lumppumper70 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

moin fritze, wollte auch samstag früh mein boot in kühlungsborn zu wasser lassen, ab 7.30h müßte eigentlich besetzt sein, so war es die letzten woenden auch...hoffentlich...|uhoh:


----------



## Fxxxxx (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

:vik: jo, wollen wir hoffen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass morgen so einige raus wollen. Ententeich für Kleinboote ist ja angesagt #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

Ob die Slippe morgen auf hat kann ich nicht sagen aber wenn ihr zwischen Trollegrund und Rerik ein knallrotes Boot namens Aluladde seht dann bin ich das. |wavey: Möchte morgen mit nem Kumpel abangeln auf Mefo machen.
Vielleicht gibs hier noch ne Info, fraglich ab das Telefon jetzt besetzt ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

Wie Jörg? Abangeln? Die Saison geht doch gerade los. Ich mache morgen meine erste Tour in diesem Jahr,,,


----------



## Fxxxxx (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

Das habe ich mir auch so gedacht, aber Jörg wird am 2.1. sicherlich Anangeln machen :q

Jörg, schiebst du dein Boot bei Bernd (hoffentlich verwechsel ich den Namen jetzt nicht) ins Wasser ?

Naja, zur Not gehts auch noch in Meschendorf, wenn keine Welle ist.


Achso, und immer schön Abstand halten - wegen den Scherrbrettern  #h :q :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wie Jörg? Abangeln? Die Saison geht doch gerade los. Ich mache morgen meine erste Tour in diesem Jahr,,,



Ja sicher ist abangeln und wie Fritze schon bemerkte ist ne Woche drauf dann anangeln. :vik:
Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit. |rolleyes


----------



## Pete (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

na denn good luck, jörg...

ich dackel sonntag früh noch mal anne küst...wir starten zu fünft von rügen aus...wetter soll incl. montag stabil bleiben...genügend zeit, den dorschen noch einmal auf den zahn zu fühlen...klar, mefo und lachs würden auch reizen, aber wir sind zu fünft, und das geht trollingtechnisch nicht...


----------



## Fxxxxx (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

So Boardis - vor Silvester hatten wir ja noch alle Glück. 
Die Slipanlage war offen und es wurden von den meisten Anglern reichlich Dorsche und auch die ein oder andere Mefo verhaftet.

Jörgs Aluladde konnte ich auch knipsen #h :q


Bei unserer zweiten Tour am 30.12. wurde mein Boot aber schon mit einen Eispanzer überzogen. Das Spritzwasser ist sofort an Deck gefroren. Und das rausslipen war mit Hinterradantrieb schon ne leicht rutschige Angelegenheit.


Weiß einer, wie es momentan in Kühlungsborn aussieht. Ist der Hafen zugefroren und die Slipanlage geschlossen.
Ich hoffe, das dem nicht so ist, da windfinder.com jeden Tag Plus-Grade angezeigt hat |bigeyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*



Fritze schrieb:


> Jörgs Aluette konnte ich auch knipsen #h :q



Zeig doch mal


----------



## Fxxxxx (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

Der schleppende rote Punkt |supergri



http://img70.*ih.us/img70/4646/aluetteqe6.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

Ja Wahnsinn  Danke fürs Einstellen!


----------



## schedi3 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

Wir fahrer immer in kühlungborn angeln die silpanlage ist super wir hatten eine schrankenkarte und konnten zu jeder zeit raus und rein wir waren schleppen 8 dorsch und ein super dorsch von 95 cm


----------



## HD4ever (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

das hört sich doch gut an :m
da kannst du ruhig mal nen paar schöne Bilder zeigen |bla:


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

Genau ! :q

Ach..... und ein herzliches  |welcome:  hier im AB! :m |wavey:


----------



## schedi3 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

hallo|wavey:   wir fahren am samtag den 17.1.09 angeln in kühlungborn wer hat noch einpaar tipps,wir wollten schleppen (wobbler)  danke          :vik:


----------



## Fxxxxx (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

scheddi, hast mal angeruffen, ob der Hafen und die Slipanlage dort eisfrei ist ?

Hatte gestern mal die webcam angeschaut - ist ja genau auf die Slippe gerichtet. Konnte aber nichts erkennen, auf jeden Fall hatte zu den Zeiten keiner geslippt :q


----------



## schedi3 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

hallo fritze      Die silpanlage ist eisfrei ,und wenn nicht streut der hafenmeister sagt er, aber es so windig werden :c  fährst du auch immer in kühlungsborn rein


----------



## Fxxxxx (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

Mojn,

jo, heute sieht man es ganz deutlich auf der Slipwebcam - Hafen ist eisfrei :vik:

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/7760/eisfreilm4.jpg


Morgen wird zwar windiger, ist aber ablandiger Wind - genauso wie heute und auf dem Bild. Sollte also mit dem Kleinboot kein Problem sein, wenn man nicht zu weit rausfährt.
Wir fahren derzeitig auch immer in Kühlungsborn rein


----------



## Aleksej85 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

Hallo Sportfreunde,

kennt jemand eine weitere Slipanlage in der nähe von Kühlungsborn außer die am Hafen?

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## schedi3 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Slipanlage Kühlungsborn*

Rerik und Warnemünde sind noch welche.


----------

